# Need hazer, got ideas?



## Jamie (Apr 21, 2005)

Our school is looking for a hazer that can be used for the dances in the commons area as well as in our performing arts center. about 80x60x60 area. ideas on which one to get?


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Apr 21, 2005)

Antari HZ-400.


----------



## rapscaLLion (Apr 21, 2005)

You'll want something with high output, safe, quiet and does not leave oily residue like many oil based hazers. Check out the hazers by Le Maitre or JEM, if I remember correctly they are very good, and have huge output from minimal haze fluid.


----------



## jonhirsh (Apr 22, 2005)

hey i own a lematire neutron xs i love it its silent and clean leave little to no residue and the only anoying feature is it has a built in cycle so you leave it on but every ten min or so it stops for a min to clean its self and then restarts which isnt so bad for your size rooom but in larger rooms you then need two of them to fill it or some fans. 

my question for you is whats your price range real hazers not phazers can be quite expensive even used ones but if u have two grand to blow get an MDG atmospher hazer they are quite exalent 


thanks 
jon hirsh


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 23, 2005)

I have used the Jem ZR 24/7 which has a built in fan and can also be controlled via DMX. Not sure what the price on them is, as I hire them.

I have used them on weddings where being quiet is a must.


----------



## Jamie (Apr 30, 2005)

*price range*

right now i'm looking at under $1,000....


----------



## lights11964 (Apr 30, 2005)

The best hazer we have used EVER is the mdg atmosphere. It works great!!!!!!!!! it runs off of CO2 and a fluid. The CO2 gives the effect of haze rather than fog. it is an actuall hazer not a fogger. It is one of the best investments we have ever made.


----------



## JP12687 (Apr 30, 2005)

rosco hazemaker is my prefered Hazer that i use, but its gonna cost you a pretty penny....


----------



## len (May 1, 2005)

The Neutron is under $1000 in the U.S. If you buy it out of state, you can probably talk them in to free shipping and no tax (unless a school buys it, in which case you shouldn't be paying taxes anyway).


----------



## jonhirsh (May 1, 2005)

in my opinion one thing i have learned is that if your going to buy something its worth waiting till you have the right amount of money to get the right equipment for the job. if you buy a cheeper model of imitation it can brake down or not last as long as you would like which is why i pose this question why buy. hazers are costly and good hazers cost even more you would be better off renting and waiting till you have 2 grand to buy a great hazer so it lasts longer but this is just what i would do not every body works on this principle

JH


----------



## jumpjet (Jun 11, 2005)

A few extra things worth mentioning about some of the hazers mentioned here. The Rosco Hazemaker and Hazemaker 2 have or need an air compressor, which if you've ever used one, know are pretty noisy. With the hazemaker 2, you can put the compressor in another room, which helps with the noise, but it is something to consider. 

The MDG atmosphere is an oil based hazed, which as I understand it leaves a residue on things, which can be hazardous to equipment.

I'm not familiar with the Jem zr 24.7, so I don't know if it is oil based.

The Le Maitre Neutron XS doesn't need a compressor, and the fluid is not oil based...


----------



## ship (Jun 11, 2005)

If the Neutron is under $1K, that would probably be my choice though while in the inventory, they frequently/constantly need new output tubes installed in them and cleaning. They do clog up - out of about 12 in the inventory, I buy about that many replacement tubes per year - this given the hazer cleaning kits go out with the gear in most shows to clean it afterwards. Great haze machine, just at least in my experience, it is not as self cleaning as advertised. I'm yet to service a Antari but servicing haze machines is more another department so I don't know about them much.

I assume that noise is not a factor in compressor or loud fan. If it is than that will also play a key factor in choice. Amongst the loudest is the DF-50.

The Reel EFX DF-50 is a great output haze machine but it's oil gets everywhere. They also have the Digi Fogger and Haze Max that is water based. Most vendors if not already known for water based hazers will have a water based hazer. Look Products also has a haze machine that might be of use to play test.

Love the Jem/Martin Hydrosonic 2000 haze machine that was a sort of hydrosicic hazer. At least before they got old and rusted out. Now they are a dingle berry on my rear and something I could not even sell off due to discontinued parts and even when one gets fixed, of two what runs at the moment did not in my last use once it got to the show. Still it was a great haze machine.

For haze machines, I recommend some form of industrial squerrel fan the haze machine projects into so it better distributes the haze. Powercat Fans by way of Grainger work, but there are other models. Stanley for instance has one but it's output was not as powerful. Might not need a huge amount of power on the other hand. Make sure you leave adiquet time to start pre-hazing for the effect and in practice shut the thing off before you can no longer see. DMX control is really good for this.

Have not been around the Rosco version. I'm sure there is other vendors in additon to the above also but play testing them before buying would be the key.

While fog machine, I used to have a NESS that was incredible and reliable. Wonder if they are still in business and what they offer.


----------



## jonhirsh (Jun 12, 2005)

I think when looking at hazers you need to determine 


1- do i want haze or do i want smoke trying to be haze

if you want the proper haze effect an oil cracker and such are the only way to go. water based hazers create clouds of haze that are thicker and are more like smoke

2- how long do you want your machine to last

less then a year by american dj

more then 1 year buy a cheep hazer fo less then $1000 dollars

for a long time your looking a a 1000 to 2000 plus dollar hazer 


3- can i afford it 

yes then get the best you can afford with in your budget when it comes to things like hazers you have to spend money you can skimp else where. 

no think about rental and save up $2000 and then you can answer yes to the above 

if you rent a hazer for $200 for a week insted of spending 900 you might have sepnt to buy one you save the 700 and the next time you need a hazer you race another 400 buck and you have your own high quality hazer 

Thats what i would do 

JH


----------

